# Will he be a blanket back or saddle back?



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

He is 16 weeks old.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

My guess would be saddle, usually the blankets don't have as much tan on their chest as your guy does already, and the black stays past the elbows. He's got such nice rich pigment, though! I'd guess he may not get a bitch stripe. Which I'm not sure happens with every saddle or not, but I think it's only a saddle thing, and not a blanket thing?? Now I'm curious, maybe someone that knows better than I will chime in.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

DaniFani said:


> My guess would be saddle, usually the blankets don't have as much tan on their chest as your guy does already, and the black stays past the elbows. He's got such nice rich pigment, though! I'd guess he may not get a bitch stripe. Which I'm not sure happens with every saddle or not, but I think it's only a saddle thing, and not a blanket thing?? Now I'm curious, maybe someone that knows better than I will chime in.


Thanks I was wondering the same thing. I have never seen a bitch stripe on a blanket back. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...k-blanket-back-bi-color-whats-difference.html

I just searched "blanket back" and there are lots of threads with puppy pics and then adult pics. The one above shows some blanket backs, and the pups look similar to yours, maybe? So maybe he could be a blanket? Lol, I don't know. It's so hard to look at a GSD pup and predict what they'll be. There is so much variance even within the different coat types. Blanketback/saddleback/bicolor/sable/black sable/red sable/light sable/black and silver lol. And THEN there are people that claim something is a bicolor that others say is def isn't a bi but rather a black and tan. The same with black sable vs dark sable. Is there any other breed with that type of craziness within it for color?!

The best thing to do is look at the parents. Do you know what his parents looked like?


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

My female had almost that much black when she was that age, a little less on the underside of her chest. She's is DEFINITELY only saddle. 









14 weeks









7.5 months


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Bump

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

What did your pup's parents look like, and the dogs in his pedigree? That will give you a good idea what he will turn out like. Below is my guy and his parent's and uncle. I know he's bicolor and will look like the two bicolors in his pedigree, but only because of the pedigree.

Father is top left, mother top right, my pup bottom left, uncle bottom right. Mother's line has bicolors, father is dark sable, with mostly dark sables in his pedigree.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could be either. He looks very similar to my Jax at about the same age and she's a blanket back. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ck-bi-color-whats-difference.html#post1880792


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> Could be either. He looks very similar to my Jax at about the same age and she's a blanket back.
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ck-bi-color-whats-difference.html#post1880792


Jax, yours was the pic I saw when I searched for blanket backs that made me think, "hmm, OP's dog could be a blanket!"  Pretty lady you have there!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know who his parents are. I actually got him from someone who didn't have the means of taking care of him. Wish I knew though!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

